# South Ga Trad and Primitive....June 9th; Pictures of this day Added!



## Muddyfoots (May 24, 2012)

South Ga Trad and Primitive monthly shoot is June 9th.

We will have 20, or more, targets set. Some easy. Some not so easy.

Shoot as much as you like.

Members $5
Non-members $10
First timers $0.00
Kids under 13 $0.00
Household memberships $30/ yearly

Lunch will be provided with a $5/ person/ donation
Jeff Hampton will be hosting.

Come join us for a fun day!
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806


----------



## dpoole (May 24, 2012)

Dan gets to display the new targets to his LIKING


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 24, 2012)

dpoole said:


> Dan gets to display the new targets to his LIKING



Edited to remove cursive language.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2012)

dpoole said:


> Dan gets to display the new targets to his LIKING



Display being the key word here.
Some of those new targets are right pretty; ain;t no reason
to hide too bad. 

You and Dan set the course, I and Tomi will bring the food.
If that is a good deal for you all, it suits me right down to the ground.


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2012)

I plan on making this one. Can't wait to get a crack at the newly accquired targets!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 3, 2012)

Course set. 

Dan will "tweek" it.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2012)

I will be there with Dave and Dennis. We will arrive fairly early and stay as late as they want to.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2012)

Jeff has done warned the chief that he is in charge of the food so he should eat before he comes


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 4, 2012)

I have my clippers sharpened as well!!!!!!
Looking forward to coming down guys!!!!!please order a side of 80 degrees and breezy OKAY!!???


----------



## trad bow (Jun 5, 2012)

80 and breezy sounds about right for ten oclock at nite. Wish it will be that in the daytime but I doubt it. Anyhow I'll be bringing a couple hundred pounds of ice for everyones use.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2012)

trad bow said:


> 80 and breezy sounds about right for ten oclock at nite. Wish it will be that in the daytime but I doubt it. Anyhow I'll be bringing a couple hundred pounds of ice for everyones use.



and your smiling face!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 7, 2012)

Saturday!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting mentally prepared...Dave and Dennis and I will be there pretty early...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 8, 2012)

Everything seems ready.

Hope to see ya tomorrow!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys have a great shoot. Hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2012)

dutchman said:


> I am getting mentally prepared...Dave and Dennis and I will be there pretty early...



Wishing you guys a safe journey. Have a blast and shoot some tens for me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 8, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Wishing you guys a safe journey. Have a blast and shoot some tens for me.



Hate you won't be able to join us, Al. Hope you can make July.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunch is in the coolers
Truck loaded
RPM and his better half came by and took the sink.

See all ya'll in the morning!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 9, 2012)

Great day! Thanks to all that attended.

Thank you Tomi and Jeff for hosting and having a lunch that even the Chief could enjoy. Y'all did good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

A few shots from today. It was a really good time. Good to see you fellers.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> A few shots from today. It was a really good time. Good to see you fellers.



You slipped out on us..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> You slipped out on us..





Yea, duty called...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, duty called...



Understand, Bro. Gotta do what ya gotta do.

See ya in July.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Understand, Bro. Gotta do what ya gotta do.
> 
> See ya in July.





Sounds good. Ya`ll keep the Chief straight?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good. Ya`ll keep the Chief straight?



Something's up, 'cause he was too well behaved..

Scarily well behaved.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Something's up, 'cause he was too well behaved..
> 
> Scarily well behaved.





Oh Lawwwd!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jun 9, 2012)

A few more pics from the shoot today. Really had a lot of fun, can't wait to return!


----------



## bbb6765 (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome shoot today! Tough course,  great targets, lot of fun. I'll be back for sure.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good. Ya`ll keep the Chief straight?





Muddyfoots said:


> Something's up, 'cause he was too well behaved..
> 
> Scarily well behaved.


What did Ya'll slip in his cup!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 9, 2012)

Chief wasn't in his "cups' today so to speak.....he was being HEALTHY he said!!!!!
Jeff and I had a great time, weather was wonderful too!!! I got pics to post on Monday when I get home.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a great shoot! Going to make the next one! We had a 1 yr. old birthday party to go to for my brothers son.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome day,Great weather. Multiple first time guest, thanks for coming and hope yall will return.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 10, 2012)

Good time with good people. Thanks to the host for providing a  variety of well received eatables.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 10, 2012)

I enjoyed the day very much. Enjoyed the course. Some might challenging shots for sure. Lunch was awesome. Look forward to the next time.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a great day shooting with my friends. Great course, food, and fellowship


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2012)

We had a blast!!!!! Thanks for letting Jeff and myself come and host a shoot!!! We enjoy the time with friends SO much!!!! And to get to shoot at the Poole Plantation and use the wonderful pavilion is awesome!My shooting was sorta Hit or Miss for sure!!!! Brother Gene gave the Blessing and then lunch "Hampton Style" was ON!!!!! Everyone seemed to enjoy it.
Here's my pic contributions!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2012)

2nd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2012)

3rd bunch:
Sarah.....I MISSED YOU and Not-Hannah and Not-Lauren!!!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 11, 2012)

*grin...*

Yes...I see what you are readin'  LOL...it's not just the GA heat that's got ya all bothered heehee......we'll just keep this book "our little secret" (along with all the other readers that have kept it on the best seller list for weeks and weeks).
Tomi - _wish_ we could've been there! The girls and I missed seeing you too!!! They wanted to be in two places at once - the beach and the shoot! It's killing them they won't be with me on the 30th - your pictures are GREAT BTW. You always do THE BEST job on the photographs!!! I enjoy them so much. Well...don't wanna hijack this thread too awfully much - later gator!


----------



## RogerB (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry I missed it, but had to give some Louisiana boys some shootin' lessons.
Lookin' foward to hanging my bow on that new bow rack and puttin' some holes in those good looking targets (and seeing all my S. GA friends)


----------



## gurn (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like ah real good time and tricky shots.
Did Barry just eat and lay in that thing all day??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 13, 2012)

gurn said:


> Looks like ah real good time and tricky shots.
> Did Barry just eat and lay in that thing all day??



Eating and "un-laxing"...now that's my area of expertise.
I thought you would have sorted that out by now Gurnie.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 13, 2012)

gurn said:


> Looks like ah real good time and tricky shots.
> Did Barry just eat and lay in that thing all day??



yep that's about it!!!!

course in his defense....he wasn't pressed to do much else. I believe he shot some arras toooooo.......


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like a great time...the shed looks GREAT!! Hopefully work will lighten up a little and  some time can be found to get back down south and join y'all.


----------



## markland (Jun 13, 2012)

Tomi, how are you managing to get Jeff Roberts to stand still for a photo?  I have seen more pics of him this year then in the last 20+ years I have know him!!  LOL


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 13, 2012)

markland said:


> Tomi, how are you managing to get Jeff Roberts to stand still for a photo?  I have seen more pics of him this year then in the last 20+ years I have know him!!  LOL



I asked him nicely and promised not to ask again that day.....and he did!!! I tried not to even get his backside anytime neither......I know I'm a pain about pics.............but they usually tell a story needing to be heard/seen!!!!!


----------



## markland (Jun 13, 2012)

You go girl!  Whatever it takes to "strike a pose"!  LOL


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2012)

I got Jeff Roberts on video while shooting, believe it or not...in daylight, too. LOL


----------



## markland (Jun 14, 2012)

No way, I got to see that!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2012)

markland said:


> No way, I got to see that!



If I can remember it, I'll post it tonight.


----------



## markland (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy!


----------

